# Salary for Seminconductor



## rockgird

Hi,
I've recently been offer a Verification Engineer position with MediaTek, Singapore. 
Currently I am working with Qualcomm India Pvt. Ltd. in bangalore, India. My current salary apart from the perks like food+transport+quaterly outing etc. is Rs. 1,350,000.

Mediatek is offering me SG$ 4,650 per month, + 1-2 months bonus and relocation. Will be be sufficient to maintain the same lifestyle as I've in India. I'll be moving there with my wife. 

Not sure if she'll find work there, So as of now there are two stomachs to feed in this salary. 

I've another offer with an Indian firm, of Rs. 1,500,000 ... I am in a huge dilemma  . Would be really grateful if you can suggest me, what would be better.

Thanks,
in anticipation


----------



## simonsays

the way things are going here, your pay scale seems a bit tough, for a family .. though, again, many people make do with that .. 

BBCWatcher, LOCs for DP are being tightened, over the last 2 years. And candidate must be on P1/P2 for a DP as a given, for Q1, it is still 'case-to-case' basis .. 

And with that goes the option to have the spouse doing work to supplement the income - and if I sense correctly, there is noise that DP holders are previleged to work, vs spouse of Citizens/PR on LTPV - who cannot work .. MOM may stop issuing LOCs, if that is the case .. or as they are doing, reducing the ease with which LOCs were given ..


----------



## ani_india

Negotiate more… Indian companies (Infy, tcs) who pay 15L in India will pay at least 6000 in Singapore


----------



## aliaman12

Hello

Just to share my thoughts, with the salary you are getting in India, you can have a very comfortable life and would be able to afford car and maid etc. In Singapore your average expenses if you want to have a similar life standard as in India will be as follows

House rent: $2500(average 2 bed HDB flat)
Food: $ 400(family of 2adults and a child)
Entertainment: $200
Utilities:$200
Maid: $1000(live in)
Child education: $1000(one child all inclusive , Indian school)
Internet and cable tv: $100
Mobile phone: $50
Transport: $200( for family)
Total: approx $ 5400

If you want to have a leased car than add another $1500 month for a small 1000 cc to 1300 cc car.


The air ticket and occasional clothing are not included. Even if you have company medical insurance you need to pay some percentage for doctor appointment.

For my self I have two school going children and my minimum expenses are crossing $8000 month.

Do come but plan things very sensibly. For my point of you any salary on $4000 would not be sufficient unless you are single.

I hope it explains.

Best regards,

Syed


----------

